# Which color for new supermag??



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wanted to get your guys opinion, I'm getting a pro supermag  and am torn between the coffee/cream and the black/ivory, I just can't seem to choose, I keep going back and fourth, what do you guys think


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

get them both!! :beer: 
Bandhunter


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:eyeroll: uke:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

Get the Ivory and Black, its what i have . It looks good on the stage and it doesnt flare birds in the field, plus it looks awsum.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

My Camo Swirl supermag looks bad a$$


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i had the coffee and cream and now have a ivory/black pro supermag. i like both of them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

zfish87 said:


> Just wanted to get your guys opinion, I'm getting a pro supermag  and am torn between the coffee/cream and the black/ivory, I just can't seem to choose, I keep going back and fourth, what do you guys think


How you pick the color you like. :roll: Sometimes I think these hunting forums are a goose hunters daycare. :lol:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

id get coffee/cream


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Try em both out.Buy the one that is tuned best for you.


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

Youll have to let me know where you can blow on calls and try them out before buying and then buy only the one you want...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You can try them out before buying at:scheels,sportsmans warehouse,gander mountain,just about anywhere that sells them.


----------

